# MLB teams television announcers



## hoophead

This year is the first time I have MLB.tv and have watched varying parts of other teams and have heard/seen their television announcers. Now, I believe a fan is the most critical of his own team announcers. So, If anyone has MLB.tv or EI *tell me who you think has the better announcers*.I would really be interested.
Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## MysteryMan

Old school here. Don't care much for today's announcers. Looking back I'd have to say Mel Allen, Phil Rizzuto, Red Barber, and Vin Scully were about the best.


----------



## hoophead

I remember Rizzuto and, obviously, still enjoy Scully


----------



## Game Fan

MysteryMan said:


> Old school here. Don't care much for today's announcers. Looking back I'd have to say Mel Allen, Phil Rizzuto, Red Barber, and Vin Scully were about the best.


I'd have to add Ernie Harwell to that list.


----------



## hoophead

Yes, most recently Ernie.

Either of you guys have had the opportunity to hear/see other team's television announcers or just only your own teams guys over the past few seasons? And, who are your teams you get to watch?


----------



## hoophead

I only remember Mel Allen on This Week in Baseball


----------



## sigma1914

Anyone but Tim McCarver.


----------



## Game Fan

I grew up watching Curt Gowdy, Tony Kubek and Joe Garagiola.


----------



## hoophead

I thought McCarver only does network games and does not work for any team.

So, nobody so far gets to view a variety of television announcers these days??


----------



## MysteryMan

hoophead said:


> Yes, most recently Ernie.
> 
> Either of you guys have had the opportunity to hear/see other team's television announcers or just only your own teams guys over the past few seasons? And, who are your teams you get to watch?


John Sterling-Yankees, Howie Rose-Mets, Bob Uecker-Brewers.


----------



## hoophead

I cannot stand for the home team, Milwaukee, their television announcers. The play-by-play guy, Brian Anderson, came over a few years ago from being a golf announcer! He's knowledgeable and lets you know it by spewing statistics ad nauseam and making small talk with his lame brain analyst, Bill Schroedere, whose claim to fame was a catcher who had one halfway good season back in the day. They drive me nuts to the point where I will mute them and turn on some tunes on my laptop....

Checking out some other team' guys so far via mlb.tv I like Dick Enberg, now with Padres. Off course Scully. The Giants guys are very easy on the ears (Kreklow&Kuiper). The Nat's guys are good, also. Braves' announcers I could handle, too.


----------



## Laxguy

sigma1914 said:


> Anyone but Tim McCarver.


+1.

And: Not a fan of Mr. Stentorian Voice, forgot his name at this moment.


----------



## hookemfins

"MysteryMan" said:


> John Sterling-Yankees, Howie Rose-Mets, Bob Uecker-Brewers.


They are radio announcers, the topic is TV.

I like Gary Thorn from the Orioles. I also like Dick Enberg and Vin Scully.


----------



## Laxguy

hoophead said:


> I cannot stand for the home team, Milwaukee, their television announcers. The play-by-play guy, Brian Anderson, came over a few years ago from being a golf announcer! He's knowledgeable and lets you know it by spewing statistics ad nauseam and making small talk with his lame brain analyst, Bill Schroedere, whose claim to fame was a catcher who had one halfway good season back in the day. They drive me nuts to the point where I will mute them and turn on some tunes on my laptop....
> 
> Checking out some other team' guys so far via mlb.tv I like Dick Enberg, now with Padres. Off course Scully. The Giants guys are very easy on the ears (Kreklow&Kuiper). The Nat's guys are good, also. Braves' announcers I could handle, too.


+1 For Kruk and Kuip. Real homers who don't inject that (much) into the 'casts. I do wish Krukow would announce the catcher by something other than, "And, Buster Posey, in the squat for the Giants....."

Jon Miller, now National, was very good as a Giants announcer, and in fact is doing tonights Giants-Rangers game.


----------



## Garyunc

I really like listening to Dick Enberg for the Padres.


----------



## hoophead

I don't follow the AL much at all exept for the Rays (Dwayne Staats as a color guy). Thanx to hookemfins, I will check out Gary Thorn from the Orioles soon.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Bob Murphy,Lindsey Nelson & Ralph Kiner of the 60s-80s NY Mets !


----------



## espnjason

Before anyone else complains about their announcers, I challenge anyone that think they could withstand the color commentator of the Diamondbacks. One would practically need patience of a saint if MLB.tv or EI is not available to them and their only baseball is whatever is on FOX or FSArizona.

Victor Rojas is coming along for the Angels, Mark Gubicza and Jose Mota are really objective for color analysts which I appreciate.

Vin Scully is beyond a legend and his storytelling abilities is unlike anything anyone has ever done and likely ever will.

Since I mainly follow the Yankees, I can cosign on John Sterling on the radio as my preference to Michael Kay on TV. All one has to do is remove the Yankee fan persona from Michael Kay to notice that he isn't much more than a (insert derogatory remark here).


----------



## Redbullsnation

Two Words - Michael Kay


----------



## hoophead

espnjason said:


> Before anyone else complains about their announcers, I challenge anyone that think they could withstand the color commentator of the Diamondbacks. One would practically need patience of a saint if MLB.tv or EI is not available to them and their only baseball is whatever is on FOX or FSArizona.
> 
> Victor Rojas is coming along for the Angels, Mark Gubicza and Jose Mota are really objective for color analysts which I appreciate.
> 
> Vin Scully is beyond a legend and his storytelling abilities is unlike anything anyone has ever done and likely ever will.
> 
> Since I mainly follow the Yankees, I can cosign on John Sterling on the radio as my preference to Michael Kay on TV. All one has to do is remove the Yankee fan persona from Michael Kay to notice that he isn't much more than a (insert derogatory remark here).


Jason , you must be referring to Mark Grace out in Phoenix who teams up with Brewer castoff Daron Sutton; yes they are turble. 
Which teams do Gubicza and Mota work for?


----------



## VDP07

"Ohhhh Doctor, You can hang a star on that baby!"


----------



## espnjason

hoophead said:


> Which teams do Gubicza and Mota work for?


Both with the Angels.


----------



## Tiny

Holy Cow its got to be Harry Carey hand me another Budweiser Steve Stone, Hey hey this guy could not Hit a Homer in a phone Booth.:lol::nono::hurah:


----------



## hoophead

Had watched part of a few early season games, due to Pujols.
I will give them a try....thanx


----------



## Dishcomm

Scully is legendary.Among the greats I have had an opportunity to hear/see..
Mel Allen( very late in his career) Ernie Harwell. Tony Kubec. Frank Messer. 
Lindsey Nelson. Dick Enberg. Harry Kallas. Harry Carey. Jack Buck. 
They don't make announcers like these guys anymore.


----------



## zimm7778

"hoophead" said:


> I don't follow the AL much at all exept for the Rays (Dwayne Staats as a color guy). Thanx to hookemfins, I will check out Gary Thorn from the Orioles soon.


Dwayne is pbp. Brian "I have no business anywhere near a broadcast booth" Anderson is the color guy.


----------



## hoophead

Good catch, Zimm


----------



## John Strk

Those Rays announcers are about as boring as a piece of toast. :lol:

Don Orsillo & Jerry Remy do a fantastic job for NESN in my opinion. Kind of silly at times but never boring!


----------



## hoophead

I guess, now that I really think about it, the reason why I like Staats is that I remember I liked his voice many years ago when, as a local voice, he would sub for Uecker in August (I believe) while working on the _Mr. Belvedere_ show.


----------



## zimm7778

"John Strk" said:


> Those Rays announcers are about as boring as a piece of toast. :lol:
> 
> Don Orsillo & Jerry Remy do a fantastic job for NESN in my opinion. Kind of silly at times but never boring!


Honestly, I like Dwayne. It's the albatross that sits next to him I detest.


----------



## hoophead

John Strk said:


> Those Rays announcers are about as boring as a piece of toast. :lol:
> 
> Don Orsillo & Jerry Remy do a fantastic job for NESN in my opinion. Kind of silly at times but never boring!


I remember passing thru a BoSox game earlier this season and saw Remy and partner....will give some more time; thanx!


----------



## MikeW

I can listen to Kruk and Kuipe all day long. Always the correct level of enthusiasm, humor, and knowledge.

I'm curious to know if anyone finds the DBacks announcers to be as annoying as I do. I was really hoping they would not renew Darron Sutton, but unfortunately it appears they did. He, along with Mark Grace tend to be the most juvenille team in the MLB. I simply cannot listen to these guys.


----------



## redsoxfan26

John Strk said:


> Those Rays announcers are about as boring as a piece of toast. :lol:
> 
> Don Orsillo & Jerry Remy do a fantastic job for NESN in my opinion. Kind of silly at times but never boring!


+1


----------



## sum_random_dork

MikeW said:


> I can listen to Kruk and Kuipe all day long. Always the correct level of enthusiasm, humor, and knowledge.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> the other interesting thing about Duane Kuiper is he is one of the few former players in a sport that made the transition to being the Play by Play announcer and not just the color commentary.


----------



## txtommy

Favorites are Uecker and Brenley. Worst are Jon Miller, Joe Morgan, McCarver and Scully. Scully has spent a career telling stories that are full of misinformation. He sounds knowledgeable until he starts talking about your home team or any team that you are very familiar with. He seldom has the facts correct and should have retired 50 years ago. Perhaps I should add that years ago I was a Dodger fan and didn't care for him then.


----------



## hoophead

I am watching the Washington @ Toronto matinee and paying attention to the Jays' announcers Jamie Campbell and former player Pat Tabler as the analyst. Originally I was going to mention those guys are quite monotone and therefore boring. But the more I listened, and should if I am watching the whole game, I noticed they REALLY 'talk baseball' which I can never get enough of. They also go into some detail of the visiting team's players. It never hurts my feelings either that Stephen Strasburg is pitching!

I will put these guys down as a 'team' that I like (I will grade my announcing teams only as like/dislike).


----------



## hoophead

Watching the Nats-Rays game and actually have watched Washington enuff so far in '12 to form an opinion of their TV guys Bob Carpenter and F. P. Santangelo. Carp I can take but Santangelo talks way too much for my liking and comes across as a guy who believes he knows all. Carpenter deserves better but person has to play the cards he is dealt & it brings him down in my opinion... So, my 'like/dislike' grade is dislike.


----------



## hoophead

Found this little nugget today regarding that Snakes' pbp guy


----------



## MikeW

hoophead said:


> Found this little nugget today regarding that Snakes' pbp guy


It has been great watching games with Sutton in the booth. Still can't tell if it is permanent or not. It is quite a coincidence that he will be doing the DBacks/Brewers game for Fox on Saturday. Prior to broadcasting for the DBacks, Sutton was the PBP guy for the Brewers.


----------



## steinmeg

hoophead said:


> This year is the first time I have MLB.tv and have watched varying parts of other teams and have heard/seen their television announcers. Now, I believe a fan is the most critical of his own team announcers. So, If anyone has MLB.tv or EI *tell me who you think has the better announcers*.I would really be interested.
> Thank you guys in advance!


Gary Cohen Mets..Hands Down.......


----------



## Ira Lacher

Can't say that any TV announcers really stand out, unlike some of the radio announcers, who have definite styles and personalities.


----------



## Msguy

I was watching a Kansas City Royals game the other day and I did not know the Royals hired Steve Physioc and Rex Hudler. That had to be the worst broadcasting I have ever heard. Hudler is just annoying alot like Tim McCarver is on FOX. I am praying another network gets the next Saturday contract. Because FOX sucks and I never watch FOX Saturday games anymore because they just suck.


----------



## hoophead

Watched my Brewers game today at Cincy and viewed it on FSOhio with Thom Brennaman and Chris Welsh. Now, I've never been a fan of TB if nothing else because of his Alvin the Chipmunk-like laughand I cannot help myself whenever I see or hear him call a game. Welsh is someone I never heard of even when he played a whole five years in MLB as a pitcher according to Baseball Reference.com

To me it seemed like Welsh liked to second guess some players during this game. Not always, maybe, but too much for my liking today.

I will put these guys down as a 'team' that I dislike.


----------



## espnjason

Msguy said:


> I am praying another network gets the next Saturday contract. Because FOX sucks and I never watch FOX Saturday games anymore because they just suck.


Same here, the fact they put on NFL bumper music on baseball is disturbing enough.

I think FOX will still do fine with its RSNs but I hope the next deal would enable MLBEI subscribers to watch out-of-market network broadcasts.


----------



## hoophead

OK, so yesterday I first got to see the Brewers-Marlins game, without knowing information in advance, last night about 9:30CT.
*Trying to make the rounds this season on other teams television announcers I went with Miami's Rich Waltz and Tommy Hutton. *When the score was 9-2, iirc, coming back from commercials the camera was on Front Row Amy from a side view several seats away. Rich says, "I'm not going to touch this!" He mentions that see comes to every game (not true altho a season ticket holder) does scoring pitch by pitch and known as front row Amy by the season ticket holders. (Hey, what about all her other fans like us??). They also had a "tweet/email Tuesday". Once the score was 11-5, iirc, a tweet/emailer asked to show Amy again! This time she had been standing and was starting to sit showing off her jorts/daisy dukes Happy

By now I have listened to these guys enough to make a decision. They are 'easy on the ears' and call a game nicely and without too much banter.

So, my 'like/dislike' grade is a definite like.


----------



## hoophead

This weekend I checked into the Astros' television gang on FSH following my Brewers. Can't tell you who the pxp guy was but Steve (dislocated his shoulder attempting to tear apart a phonebook in spring training '94) Sparks serves as an analyst. Steve is also a former Brewer hurler. I figure I can take or leave the lead guy but Sparks does not have a voice for a baseball analyst whatever that might mean; I had to catch myself more than once dozing off while he rambled on. 

To that end I have to put these guys down as a 'team' that I dislike.


----------



## la24philly

Hary Kalas, was the best I had to watch him daily before he died. 

I actually would put michacel kay below tim mcarver.

Vin Scully is great

Kruk and Kuip the giants are the best 2 that I see


----------



## MikeL29

hoophead said:


> This weekend I checked into the Astros' television gang on FSH following my Brewers. Can't tell you who the pxp guy was but Steve (dislocated his shoulder attempting to tear apart a phonebook in spring training '94) Sparks serves as an analyst. Steve is also a former Brewer hurler. I figure I can take or leave the lead guy but Sparks does not have a voice for a baseball analyst whatever that might mean; I had to catch myself more than once dozing off while he rambled on.
> 
> To that end I have to put these guys down as a 'team' that I dislike.


Hoophead, the color commentator for the Astros was off the day you watched and they just filled in with Sparks. The pxp guy is Bill Brown (been around a long time) and Jim DeShaies is the color commentator. He is unquestionably THE BEST in the business!!! He has been nationally recognized many times and the networks are always trying to hire him away. He is satisfied where he is and is knowledgeable, funny and really knows the game. He was a pitcher for the Astros in the '80's. He is superb! Watch him sometime if you get the chance. I promise he will be on your "like" list!


----------

